# Creepy mother-son relationship



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

This woman is filming her 13 year old son taking a bath, treating him as if he's 5. If you watch more of her videos, you'll see that she has him filming her dance around in langerie and taking a bath NAKED. What she is doing to this poor kid is sickening.

http://www.youtube.com/user/lifeofagreatmommy#p/u/8/QzO3S01THqM

And I'm pretty sure that he'll grow up with mommy issues, will probably never get a girlfriend (and if he does, she'll be like 50), and he'll have ZERO social skills. 
Thoughts?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Eh.

There are worse things in the world.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I know a lot of parents who still baby their children, sometimes to the extent shown here. 

For instance, my childhood sweetheart's mom still babies her children, one of whom are my age, 21. The other is 18. They still sleep in bed with her and have no idea how to fend for themselves. They can't do laundry, wash dishes or even make simple things such as tea or scrambled eggs or do much else. She never lets them do anything on their own. Beyond sheltered. 

I don't mean to badmouth her, but it's not recommended to still treat your kids like infants to such a great extent or else they will never declare their independence or do anything except wait on you hand and foot. 

But what the hell do I know, I'm no one's mother (Thank God.) and if they are happy, then okay, I guess.

Still, she is setting him up for problems (and therapy).


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> Eh.
> 
> There are worse things in the world.


Oh come on. You don't find it even a little sad that she's destroying his life? She's insaneeee.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting. There is definitely something fishy going on. I feel for the kid.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's wincest, people. :roll


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> Oh come on. You don't find it even a little sad that she's destroying his life? She's insaneeee.


Most of us here on this forum were raised by fairly normal parents and we still didn't turn out the way we were supposed to turn out.

If the boy does wind up in a therapist's office one day, at least _he _would have a good excuse for having issues.


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

This is too much! And that Kaelin kid is pretty cute... I hope he doesn't get traumatize by this.


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

WTF?! That's rly messed up!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I think they make a cute couple.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

is she really a witch  i posted a hate comment, dont want a curse put on me


----------



## hisblueheaven (May 22, 2011)

What an awful woman. And to release it on youtube, to the world. That poor kid.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

horrific tbh


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> is she really a witch  i posted a hate comment, dont want a curse put on me


I;m serious


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

does she ever hurt him or threaten him?

edit: I meant maybe the kid was being forced and maybe the kid doesn't know the video is posted online


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

skygazer said:


> does she ever hurt him or threaten him?


Um...she filmed him in a bathtub, and posted it on a media site for the entire world to see.
If that's not hurting him, I don't know what is.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Your Crazy said:


> Um...she filmed him in a bathtub, and posted it on a media site for the entire world to see.
> If that's not hurting him, I don't know what is.


I know, but does the kid knows he is being broadcast to the world? I think he would argue to his mom if he knows?

I didn't watch the video when I first posted!!


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Makes me miss grade school, when I knew friends' moms who were sort of like this. I imagine it's not as awesome when you're related though.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

They both seem like genuinely kind and sensitive people, but way too attached. He needs to become his own person and assert himself w/his mom.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

The title itself is creepy enough, " Sacred son in a tub " . Sounds like she worships him or he's some type of god. :teeth


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

littlepickles said:


> This woman is filming her 13 year old son taking a bath, treating him as if he's 5. If you watch more of her videos, you'll see that she has him filming her dance around in langerie and taking a bath NAKED. What she is doing to this poor kid is sickening.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/lifeofagreatmommy#p/u/8/QzO3S01THqM
> 
> ...


That woman is insane.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

that woman is bat s hit crazy


----------



## Emptyheart101 (May 18, 2011)

I don't know if these are the same people because I read something really similar to this. Except the mom was a porn star and had her son take her naked pictures and share them with his friends. She also had them hanging around in her house.
This just really sickens me.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, that's messed up. Poor kid. He'll probably grow up having no idea about appropriate behaviour or social boundaries. Surely he must feel incredibly uncomfortable with his mother invading his privacy like that? He's 13, going through puberty.

EDIT: This reminds me of a girl I went to school with. Her mum would encourage her to walk around naked at home as a child, and into her teenage years. When she was 14-15, her mum was encouraging her to have sex. She was extremely promiscuous and had many boyfriends throughout high school. I heard that one boyfriend would invite his friends to watch them have sex... I'm not sure how much of this is true but she certainly seemed pretty messed up.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

skygazer said:


> I know, but does the kid knows he is being broadcast to the world? I think he would argue to his mom if he knows


I'm more than certain he knows, and it seems like he's just taking it all in stride, because I'm sure shes been doing this stupid **** all of his life.


----------



## nothingtosay (May 23, 2011)

Incredibly sad.


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

omg i just watched it... that is so scary!!!! shes fulllllly involved with her son, and its so wrong.. she was molested herself..so shes taking it out on her poor son


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

not gonna lie this one turned me on....lol
****Video removed****


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

this is so incredibly wrong and sad. oh my god. that poor boy.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I read some of the comments on the video, and apparently she forces her son to film her naked.. She used to sleep naked with her son.. And she was molested herself.. Very disturbing.. ;


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

well that was disturbing.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Super Marshy said:


> I read some of the comments on the video, and apparently she forces her son to film her naked.. She used to sleep naked with her son.. And she was molested herself.. Very disturbing.. ;


 That's messed up..


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

Lol, that poor boy. He looks like he just wanted to submerge under the water.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

littlepickles said:


> oh come on. You don't find it even a little sad that she's destroying his life? She's insaneeee.


^agreed... Very messed up! He needs to be taken AWAY or report her... that is abuse... regardless of what anyone thinks. He most likely already needs a shrink to undo the damage I'm sure has been done.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:eek


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

From another of her videos:

"Katherine thoroughly enjoys a brief and yummy rawsome refrain .. as she divinely indulges herself ....

Inidgo Foods in Vancouver, B.C

For the the most magical meusli you will ever taste!!!"

God, I'm glad I don't work at a health food store anymore.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

It doesn't surprise me. All americans are psychos and perverts


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> not gonna lie this one turned me on....lol
> ****Video Removed****


Damn!


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't agree with anything that she's doing.. but, she may have problems and whatever she does in her life her son will go along with it.

They have an abnormally strong bond which may destroy the kids future. It's sad to take away a child because of a parents mental health issues.. in some cases it is right and in others it is not it's just inhumane and ignorant to the fact some people behave differently and throwing "You cannot have children" at them.

I've read a load about her.. if I read right she also feeds her children her breast milk still and her own explanation. By her site she sounds like some hippie stereotype.. and believing abnormal "no no's" are proper. She did speak about being molested which could be the reasoning for her strange mind.

I don't know what to say.. some of her videos expose her 'nipple hard ons' which is a bit too much.....

Maybe give her the help she needs while _not_ throwing out her kids completely out of her life. It sounds like past trauma has caused her brain to react in such a way to things...

I wish her family and herself the best and I hope things cheer up and end well.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Wow, that's pretty messed up.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

That mother sounds like she has the IQ of a grapefruit


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

Holy **** that's some scary ****. I just lost my buzz.


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

justlistening said:


> In this video he seems to respond pretty well to the behaviours of his mom in public. The fact that almost two years later now he still hasn't insisted to take off that video of him in the bathtub shows me that he's dealing with it well and loves his (crazy) mom a lot.
> 
> I wish I had a youtube account so I could tell her what a great loving person she is.


...I think you're joking... but either way. He definitely doesn't know about her youtube account at all. In a video I watched he got $20 in a birthdaycard, and she said "you lost $20 in a store yesterday, youre lucky im not making you replace it NOW" .. she controls every single thing about him, you really think he has the authority to even say "mom please take that off?" haha.. yea right. This is like mental/physiological/everything abuse. In that video you showed he was super quiet and distant, and he moved away from her like the plaque when she tried to kiss him in public. ...when they go home, he probably can't do that or she screams


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

****ing gross


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

justlistening said:


> In this video he seems to respond pretty well to the behaviours of his mom in public. The fact that almost two years later now he still hasn't insisted to take off that video of him in the bathtub shows me that he's dealing with it well and loves his (crazy) mom a lot.
> 
> I wish I had a youtube account so I could tell her what a great loving person she is.


Great loving person?!
****Link Removed****
Keep in mind that HER SON is filming this.

And I'm sure as much as kaelin hates having the videos up, he could never ask his mom to take them down. Have you seen how controlling she is? He is more like her slave, not a son.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeah hes probably going to end up killing her one day


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I bet you that she makes him film her having sex!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

WTF? This is really disturbing. uke :no:no

^ Post above- That wouldn't be surprising. That poor kid!


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

justlistening said:


> Because she has a fairly harmless mental illness and can't provide him the ideal environment to grow up in? Let's take away the kids from all the mothers with SA then as well..


+1

Taking away kids from their parents rarely solves the problem, especially if they're already as old as the boy is. What exactly do you think would happen to the boy if he was placed in foster care anyway? The U.S. has a notoriously crappy foster care system and most of the graduates are what we'd call "****-ups." If the boy stayed with his mother, he at least would be more prepared for the real world than if he'd lived with a series of supposedly more qualified foster parents.

Don't get me wrong, I think some people should never be allowed to reproduce (everyone in my family included). I wonder how many people who criticize the mother (on YouTube as well as on this forum) do so mostly to feel better about themselves, though. I guess it's always nice to focus on someone's crazy antics and to temporarily forget that you have your own crazy antics that other people don't feel so hot about either.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Kustamogen said:


> I bet you that she makes him film her having sex!


Haha kustamogen, I saw one of your comments on one of her videos on youtube and started LOLing.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> +1
> 
> Taking away kids from their parents rarely solves the problem, especially if they're already as old as the boy is. What exactly do you think would happen to the boy if he was placed in foster care anyway? The U.S. has a notoriously crappy foster care system and most of the graduates are what we'd call "****-ups." If the boy stayed with his mother, he at least would be more prepared for the real world than if he'd lived with a series of supposedly more qualified foster parents.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think some people should never be allowed to reproduce (everyone in my family included). I wonder how many people who criticize the mother (on YouTube as well as on this forum) do so mostly to feel better about themselves, though. I guess it's always nice to focus on someone's crazy antics and to temporarily forget that you have your own crazy antics that other people don't feel so hot about either.


Yeah, let's just leave this poor boy in her custody because placing him in another home would totally screw him up, right? Are we not watching the same videos? That is not at all how a mother is supposed to treat her kids. And I'm sure a lot more is going on in that house behind closed doors than we know about.
I bet that if it was a dad and a daughter in those videos, instead of a mom and son, they would've taken that child out of custody right away.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> That is not at all how a mother is supposed to treat her kids.


'kay.

So let me know how it works out for you when you actually get to be a mother and when people are always finding faults with what you're doing even though _you _would think you know your own kid better than all these other self-righteous guys with their own sense of self-importance.


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

rednosereindeer said:


> 'kay.
> 
> So let me know how it works out for you when you actually get to be a mother and when people are always finding faults with what you're doing even though _you _would think you know your own kid better than all these other self-righteous guys with their own sense of self-importance.


OMG, you gotta draw the line somewhere. The ***** does strip teases for her 13 yo son. I can't believe you are actually defending her.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

rednosereindeer said:


> 'kay.
> 
> So let me know how it works out for you when you actually get to be a mother and when people are always finding faults with what you're doing even though _you _would think you know your own kid better than all these other self-righteous guys with their own sense of self-importance.


Foster care is a real crap shoot. There's a chance the kid might even end up with someone as ****ing crazy as his mother, although her kind of crazy is mercifully rare so I doubt it.

Why are you so invsted in defending her? Would it matter if the parent was the father and the child a girl?


----------



## Slackware420 (May 23, 2011)

If you haven't seen the videos you might want to refrain from commenting. For your own sake.


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

justlistening said:


> I can't see quite a few videos, and that was probably one of them..
> I don't know, I just have the feeling that he's aware that her behaviour isn't normal and just deals with it at home and draws a clear line while in public. Perhaps I'm underestimating her controlling tendencies and the effects of that on him since I'm brought up by the most uncontrolling parents. Still, I can't imagine that she wouldn't take off a video if he asked or that he couldn't insist her to do that.
> 
> But all I see in the most recent video is that he truly loves his mom and not in a weird way. Chances are that 10 years from now he won't even blame his parents for anything he turned out to be, while half this forum blames their parents in some way for contributing to their SA.


Do you understand that she most likely forces his penis close to her vagina? Or is there something you don't understand there


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm looking through the videos on her channel...very disturbing. I even found some where she's shoving the damn camera in her dying mother's face at the hospital, filming the whole thing. She talks like she's completely deranged in every video I've watched.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

:shock I just watched the one were she is dancing in tight blue jeans.


----------



## StressedGirll (May 23, 2011)

it sucks she didnt have a daughter... in pretty sure the daughter would just say at some point "Mom, youre being a stupid wh0re."


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

This kid needs to put his foot down and take what is his. 

Their incest babies would be born with bark all over them. They would smell of incense.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is a sign of a mentally unstable person.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

why was my vid removed


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

Lonelyguy said:


> I'm looking through the videos on her channel...very disturbing. I even found some where she's shoving the damn camera in her dying mother's face at the hospital, filming the whole thing. She talks like she's completely deranged in every video I've watched.


can u link me to that one?


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Omg...she's a real life version of Maryann from True Blood.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> can u link me to that one?


http://www.youtube.com/user/lifeofagreatmommy#p/u/127/ku-DSLH64F8

http://www.youtube.com/user/lifeofagreatmommy#p/u/128/LEJrJmEUZ9c


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

I've watched a few more of her videos, and good grief, this woman has problems. Every video I've seen raises all sorts of red flags. She homeschools her son, raises him vegan, makes him film her naked? This cannot be right.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

That sucks...Disgusting...


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Her account has been closed because of "multiple or severe violations of community guidelines". Too bad.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Katherine-Kaelin-Marion/190676310979557


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Good lord, the poor thing's brainwashed.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

melodymuffin said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-Katherine-Kaelin-Marion/190676310979557


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Save-...57646169.46697.190676310979557&type=1&theater


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

From his blog....................

When I arrived home, I was late by 15 mins and my Mommy was very upset because she thought that i didn't care about going for a bike ride with her...


I said to her that I love going for bike rides, and then we went down to the basement and I found out that my Bike had a flat and there was glass in it!

So I couldn't go with my Mommy on her bike ride.
Then My Mommy got soo upset because she thought that I had sabotaged my bike so that I wouldn't have to go on a bike ride with her!
Then My Mommy took off and left me without any keys.
Instead of going home, I went to the river 5 times, walking from my home to the river, and then I played with Charlie (my 8year old friend from #2)
for along time and then when it was close to 11:20pm my mommy came home and told me that she was hit by some crazy cyclist that was speeding what seemed like 90 mph, carrying 3 garbage bags of empty pop and beer cans that hit her in the head and knocked her down onto her left knee, onto the pavement.
After being hit and not being able to move her leg, she started crying and this really nice woman did some healing touch on her and healed her enough so that after 30 minutes, my Mommy had no bruising and could get off the ground.
Then she also paid for my Mommy's cab to get home


Ouch!

Anyways, when she told me this, I just hugged her and showed her that I love her with all my might.

We continued to put ice on the back of her knee and spread on Traumeel, to take away and bruising and swelling. My Mommy was in soo much pain.

She called Ken (her friend from the Marpole Community Centre) and told him what happened..
My Mommy thinks that the crazy cyclist must be one more addict who is trying to pay for his habit and doesn't see anything or anyone else in front of him. 


I bet its true!


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I only came across this story today, after the youtube account was banned. Looks like someone is going about re-uploading some of the videos again

http://www.youtube.com/user/LifeOfAGreatMommy2


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

to be honest now that i thinkk of it..it;s not THAT bad....i mean there are many ''nudists'' families..and she seems like the hippy type. I'm more disturbed that she kisses her son o the lips, and makes him feminine and girly.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

^ Ewwww


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

im lieing the thop left pic. anyway the bottom pic she's with a guy so not really bad

although the guy in that pic looks like her brother


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

This whole thing looks like fake to me.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

leave me alone said:


> This whole thing looks like fake to me.


Its not fake


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

justlistening said:


> I don't know why I bother trying to defend her, I'm sure I'll regret posting again, but I guess I sympathise because so many people look at craziness as if it's a crime and not an illness. It seems totally acceptable to send her hate comments and probably to even yell those things on the street as well. I also read here that she's anything but a loving person, but some people are just not capable to realise that obsessing or controlling are not the best forms to show love. Normal people even have moments where they struggle with that. She obviously loves her kid and does what she thinks is best, and it's not like she put him on a swing in a bird cage or something.
> 
> It seems she works as a stripper, so those videos were hopefully mainly to advertise herself and not necessarily to arouse her kid.


I don't disagree with you but after reading his blog (posted by MelodyMuffin) and seing video's of her erotic dancing while he films it I do think that the boy might be in some danger.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Complete archive of everything she uploaded

http://www.mediafire.com/?hb51vp113tcba#0


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm in my forties and live with my mother. Some people think thats weird. I just explain that she's in her eighties, needs my help economically and besides that, she's a great kisser! Haha, gotcha.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know why people are making a big deal about it, I saw the videos, there is nothing to it. It's boring.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I recognize this woman now. She was on tosh.0


"The sun is my lover. No my son is not my lover. My son is my best friend. The sun is my lover. The moon is my mother"


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

I see a Law and Order: SVU episode being inspired by this as we speak!


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

wow the moms account is gone now!!!


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

sleepytime said:


> Complete archive of everything she uploaded
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hb51vp113tcba#0


wheres the one of her filming her dying mom


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who is the one who uploaded that mediafile? and why? where did you get it from?


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

Not my upload, I just found it posted on a different forum. No idea how they got all the videos together.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> Complete archive of everything she uploaded
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?hb51vp113tcba#0


Did it get taken down or something? It's not loading for me.


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/muffinmarisa


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

melodymuffin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/muffinmarisa


 subbed lol


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> Did it get taken down or something? It's not loading for me.


It's still loading for me.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

There is something so bizarre about this. Why is this pair so persistent on... being online? A quick search of "Katherine Marion" showed up more videos of her. Apparently she's a micro-celebrity in Vancouver.


----------

